# Rats fighting



## RainyDays (Aug 19, 2007)

Okay so after the crazy accidental litters everything is settling down and now we're trying to figure out what cage arrangements we should make for the females.
We have Alice and Alexis the two original females that are about 1 year old. We had them together for a while but then Alice strated getting cuts all over her back. For a while they went away but they have come back. I have seperated then and that was around when all the crazyness started happening.
Then I saved Charlie from being abandoned from my sister's irresponsible friend. She loves Alexis, but attacks all of the other females.
Then there's the mother of the accidental litters. She loves Alexis and Pandora but Alice intimidates her and Charlie beats her up.
Pandora is the daughter of the mother and is only three months old. She gets along with Alexis and her mother. Charlie has attacked her though. I think she gets along with Panda though.

Before putting them together I let them run around in the bathroom where I haven't put them before and then after a few meetings I put them in the same cages together(ones they weren't originally in) and found out all of this.

Can anyone help me figure out what to do?
I want them all to have cage mates.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

How many cages do you have?

You could put Charlie and Alexis together, and the mother and Pandora together. I'm not sure about Alice though - she could go with Pandora and Mom?

Do you have 5 rats, or did I lose someone?


----------



## RainyDays (Aug 19, 2007)

I have more then five but those are all of the females.
I think Alice and the mom might not get along. They're in the cage together right now. Hopefully all goes well.
Amount of cages aren't the problem. I just don;t want anyone to live alone.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

How have you been introducing them to each other?


----------



## RainyDays (Aug 19, 2007)

Well I didn't exactly know the right way but then I saw a thread.
I introduced them in a neautral area multiple times.
They seem to be doing fine right now though.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

When you move them in together, if you change the pairings up again, try cleaning out the cage thoroughly before putting them back in. Sometimes, if a cage smells like 'home' to one rat, they'll protect it.


----------



## RainyDays (Aug 19, 2007)

I cleaned their cage today.


----------



## RainyDays (Aug 19, 2007)

Arg. Alice is fighting with the mom.
I don't think she's hurting her though.


----------



## RainyDays (Aug 19, 2007)

Arg. Alice is fighting with the mom.
I don't think she's hurting her though.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My boys box and pin each other and squeak like they're being murdered at times, but they never hurt each other on purpose (there's the rare scratch or two)...


----------



## RainyDays (Aug 19, 2007)

Well the mom isn't squeaking.
I just hear them tussling.


----------

